# Masterbuilt Smoker and Peterson Pucks



## mrmacthesmoker (May 2, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forums and have a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker I recently got as a wedding gift. I really have enjoyed using it so far and love how easy it is to operate and maintain.

I wanted to see if anyone else has tried smoking using a product called Peterson Pucks? I live in the Pacific Northwest and was at a BiMart (local store kind of like a small Costco) and noticed these pucks. I mainly used standard chips because the Masterbuilt is so easy using the side loader, but I grabbed a bag of these pucks to see how they worked.

I have to say I am very impressed with this product so far. It made smoking even easier. The pucks fit perfectly on the chip tray in the smoker. You don't have to soak them in water or anything. I just took the tray out as the smoker preheated. When I threw in my chicken, I loaded the try in with the pucks in there. Within a few minutes, everything was smoking like normal. The bag claimed that these pucks last a lot longer then normal chips and they weren't kidding. I used 3 pucks and they smoked for over 2 hours. I didn't even have to load any additional chips before my chicken was done.

Anyways, I wanted to share this with everyone. I would give these pucks a try. I also saw they had a website where there is more information and you can order their products. http://www.petersonpucks.com/. 

If you have any other non-conventional smoking supplies/tools you use with your Masterbuilt, let me know. I am always interested in ways to improve my smoking. 

Take care,

Mac


----------



## deltadude (May 2, 2012)

Yo Mrmaxthesmoker, welcome to SMF and congrats on your new MES.

Sounds like you might have an idea there worth looking into.  Keep us posted, on how they work.

I looked at the video and the pucks look like they are about 2.5 " in diameter and 1" hi, won't that size fit through the wood chip feeder tube?  Note I have the older large size chip tray no extra metal piece. 

GL


----------



## mrmacthesmoker (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I did notice that the pucks could fit in the feeder tube as well. I have tested it a little when the smoker was off and it seemed to work well dropping the puck onto the tray. Next time I do an extra long smoke I am going to try it.

You mentioned your tray was a little different and didn't have an extra piece of metal. Could you possibly show a picture? Do you know why this extra piece was added on the newer models? It would be nice to be able to add more pucks at a time.

Anyone else have any advice for cooking with the MES?


----------



## hkeiner (May 2, 2012)

> Anyone else have any advice for cooking with the MES?


The AMNPS is also a popular smoke generator for the MES setup. I am curious as to running costs of using Peterson pucks  (e.g., cost per hour, total cost for an 8hr smoke, etc.) and how that would compare with using pellets in an AMNPS.


----------



## deltadude (May 2, 2012)

Pic of Model with smaller chip tray and extra piece of metal between heat element & chip tray  @ Texacajun








Pic of Retrofit kit to restore MES to original large size chip tray with NO extra piece of metal between tray & element. @ BobbyGee







Some newer Models of MES are coming out with original chip tray as shown here, no extra metal piece between heat element & chip tray @ smokingdragon







IMHO the reason for the extra piece of metal, when the MES was upgraded with higher wattage element, they were concerned about the higher heat igniting all the chips immediately, so they added the extra piece of metal to slow down the ignition of chips. In addition they made the chip tray smaller for two reasons, one was a constant problem of users putting too many chips in the tray causing creosote type smoke (which ruins or adds awful flavors to meat).  The other reason the smaller size also forced not only small chip loads but if ignition does occur due higher heat elements, the smaller amount of chips it was less likely to ruin your meat.

Unfortunately new problems were created, i.e.

chips won't burn due to the extra piece of metal,

chip loads too small,

a lot more complaints compared to the previous system, thus Masterbuilt created the retrofit kit.


mrmacthesmoker said:


> Anyone else have any advice for cooking with the MES?


Here are some new owner tips that might speed up your learning curve.

SMF has a E-course to learn how to smoke meat.

amazingribs has lots of good info

I've learned a lot from this site.

Also check out different state bbq association websites, they usually have FAQ loaded with info.


----------



## mrmacthesmoker (May 5, 2012)

Sorry guys. Busy week at work. Been a long time since I could sign back on. Thanks for posting the pictures and all the information. Hopefully I will be doing some pork this weekend with the pucks. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

